# Japanese B14 (Lucino)..Very COOL!



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Found this stuff last night. Some of you might have seen it, some not. This is the Japanese Version of the 200SX, the Lucino. You'll need the 2nd link to translate the words. Very cool though. I found some from someone on one of the other boards.

http://www.nissan.co.jp/COMPASS/LUCINO_NEW/index.html

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

Enjoy and don't drool too much on your keyboards.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah....you'll need the Japanese Text add-on to Explorer if you don't already have it. Otherwise most of the japanese test will come up as unrecognizable characters.


One other note.....I was reading up on the options.....

They have water repellant glass STANDARD on all models. Why not here in the U.S.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That basically looks like a US 200sx, only much sexier and stylish, and everything about it is better, heh.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I like the interior alot better than mine haha is it the same engin or a better one ?????? sorrybut im not about to download somthing im only guna use once hah (limmited hard drive space)


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *I like the interior alot better than mine haha is it the same engin or a better one ?????? sorrybut im not about to download somthing im only guna use once hah (limmited hard drive space) *


Same engine only in that it's the same displacement. That's about it! That NEO motor is rated around 179 bhp I believe. It's got that variable valve thing going on. I know you 1.6 guys wish your rides came with that baby


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i think i need a bib........
very nice headlights........
sr16.........
steering wheel.......
not really into the 2-tone paint......
and i didn't see the coupe's rear......
nice foglights.........
very cool indeed.........


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

is that like the pulsar..the b14 is the n15 over there? or is it actually the b14? ah who cares i want the damn thing


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

yeah it's a nice car
but my displacement is 1497cc on my lucino
to be exact ga15 engine

anyway, do the lucinos and 200 sx parts fit on the lucino like timing belts or for example bumpers??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

body wise im pretty sure...but im not very familiar with the ga15 engine. but w/ only 100 cc's difference...id think so. seems like the ga16 is just a stroker version of the ga15..but we have timing chains not belts.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I love the grill, heads, and interior....BUT its got the same stocks and I dUNNO about that two tone..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

love that blue one.. the 2 tone i dont like as much.. kinda looks funky. 

MP2050 ur mailbox is full


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

wish i had the grill from the yellow one


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Mmmm....NEO VVL
Maybe someday we'll actually get that motor in the states.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man those cars have the VVL engines? damn. which one? GA16VE or SR20VE?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think they look kinda like the G20. IMO. the front.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *oh man those cars have the VVL engines? damn. which one? GA16VE or SR20VE? *


SR16VE actually. I would looooove to have a Lucino 1600 VZ-R


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Here are some of the more interesting pics from the site:





























Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy crap. that's incredibly nice. I love that interior and that engine is SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i might be the only one, but i actually like the two-tone. i was thinking about doing two-tone on mine... its already vivid teal, and then do silver on bottom. one thing i do not like about the JDM b14s is the front bumpers... looks too bland. i like ours better (95-7, not 98/9)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, now that yall have drooled all over your keyboards. Here's a place to get replacement Lucino parts. Not sure if they are the SAME front ends because they don't show pictures. PLUS I don't know how many of you want to pay shipping from New Zealand. BUT here ya go.

http://www.partsworld.co.nz/index.php


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

how does that look?


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Im thinking about moving to japan haha they kept all the good cars!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I want those seats and steering wheel, and motor, and...

Hell, I want that whole car


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

hell!
who wants my Lucino i'll sell it if you guys like japanese based nissans!
lol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

and here lies our problem...i think alot of us would be driving silvia's or dc2 integra's if the damn government would let us import them ourselves. it costs about as much to ship a car from japan to here as it would to ship one cross country....but i heard something about japanese cars wont pass certain emissions and they dont conform to us safety standards either. i wonder if there is a way to get around this since my state doesn't do emissions testing????


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

This may be an exception, but there was this Mexican guy (actually from Mexico... no racial stereotypes here  ) that drove a Volkswagen Pointer. It's a small truck that us in the states have probably never heard of, and it's not sold here because it doesn't conform to safety and emissions standards up here. He told us when he brought it to our shop that it wasn't allowed to be sold here, but he was allowed to drive it up here since he was an exchange student that attended a University around here local to the Dallas/Fort Worth area of Texas. He couldn't get it inspected, registered or plated (it still had Mexican plates on it) but he was still allowed to drive it. Maybe it's a NAFTA thing, I dunno... Anyway, we popped the hood and noticed the radiator sits next to the RWD 4-cylinder engine, not in front of it like in the states. There is no bumper assembly in the front either, just a grille, bumper shell and a piece of frame that holds it together. Not two inches behind the bumper was the crank pulley. No steel frame reinforcement, no radiator, not even that five foot gap of extra space like on a V6 Mustang. Just a bumper shell and the precious engine compontents right behind it. I shit you not. It was weird. The same goes for the rear "bumper." It would seem like a very low speed collision would render the vehicle undrivable. The spare tire is behind the passenger seat instead of under the truck and I had an interesting time trying to get used to the fact that the spedometer was in km/hr. There was no cat, no resonator, just a straight pipe from the header to the muffler.

The "Point" is (pun intended), there's so much crap you have to alter on a lot of foreign cars in countries where there's little or no safety and emissions regulations to get them to be compliant. It's very expensive. Most Japanese cars aren't so hideously unsafe as this particular truck I saw but it's still so uneconomical to import these cars, alter them to conform to safety and emissions standards, and sell them and still make a profit. You ever see those R34 Skylines that go for as much as a 100 grand or more? That's why they're so expensive to import.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the biggest thing is there are some safety issues, like maybe airbag requirements, seatbelts or some stuff like that. but one thing that i know is that over here, cars are required to have a bumper that can sustain a hit of at least 5 mph, i dont think that they do over there (japan) which is why the mitsubishi EVO VIII might look a lil different when they bring it over. (theres one win) also, emissions are more strict over here, so yes you will have emissions problems also. you might want to contact motorex to see if you wanna import one, theyre the ones that do the skylines. (imported and converted for you)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive thought about contacting motorex, but by the time they convert it it's gonna be expensive as hell. i was just wanting something to use as a track car and wouldn't register it....well maybe try hehe. i've heard if you import a japanese car here it would just sit at the dock till u sent it back bc they wouldn't allow it in the country.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm suprised you guys didn't know that our 1.6 GA16DE's have variable valve timing. They do too!! check it out.

I want those seats, think they'll swap into a b14 200SX??

DO you guys think we will ever get a turbocharged nissan engine over here? do you think if we all bugged Nissan they would get the hint? I think we should try. I just can't see putting a pulsar engine in my car and then being up shits creak everytime I need a part or two. What do ya'll think


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *I'm suprised you guys didn't know that our 1.6 GA16DE's have variable valve timing. They do too!! check it out.*


Our GA16DE's do have variable valve timing, but the thing about the NEO VVL is that it has variable valve lift as well, like VTEC or VVTL-i.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

does the CVTCS (Constant Valve Timing Control System) on the new 350Z similar in any way? Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

These are some very general descriptions.

Regular VTC, ala GA, advances the intake cam a set number of degrees, 20* maybe, but leaves the exhaust cam alone.

CVTC does the same thing except it is able to choose/alter how many degrees it shifts the intake cam. The QR has CVTC also.

The effects you get from VTC are similar to playing with an adjustable cam gear, you can move the power curve around but not really change it.

VVL doesn't rotate the cams at all. The cams for VVL have two different sets of lobes. A low profile and a high profile. VVl chooses which set of lobes to use on the intake and the exhaust cams, and when to switch profiles. This is like mixing and matching between four different cams on the fly. The cam profiles can be peakier because each cam profile only has to work for part of the total RPM range.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the ga16de has VTC or variable cam timing. which is basically the i in "i-vtec" w/o being continuously variable. it varies cam timing, according to rpm. VVL is variable valve and lift which is like VTEC, which varies the amount of time the valves are open and how much they open, according to rpm and demand (throttle?). so we kinda have it, but not really. the sr16ve or sr20ve has both, or like having an i-vtec ka20 motor (acura rsx)


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

I-vtec is like a combination of VTC and VVL.
I don't believe the VE engines have the VTC part included.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

youre right about the ivtec part. which is why i made the analogy, since most people are more familiar w/ VTEC, im sure. but i would be surprised if the VEs didnt have VTC, but you could be right.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I e-mailed that new zealand parts place. Shipping is really steep. But they do have the parts you guys want. Here is the letter they sent me. Just for reference the NZ$ is about 50 cents.

Seth

-----
Hello Seth: I am replying to the e-mail you sent to [email protected] regarding shipping of Nissan parts to USA and Canada. I lived in Toronto, Canada for the first 38 years of my life, so I am familiar with most destinations in North America.

We are a Nissan Specialist dismantler and do mostly late-model vehicles (1994-2002). We can ship parts to you no problem. If you want to order a part, we make use of our digital camera so you can see exactly what you'll be getting up front, so there is no disappointment when it arrives. Payment is up front (by telegraphic transfer into our bank account); when the funds are received and cleared, then the parts are sent.

Of course, cost varies depending on the size of the part. We can provide a complete cost up front when you order the part. As an example, we recently sent two tailights for a Skyline to SanDiego and cost of freight was $250 NZD. The freight companies go by weight and cubic measurement, and it's usually quite expensive! (However, the Canadian and American dollar are much stronger than the NZD so it works in your favour!.)

Thank you for your interest and you can e-mail us at [email protected] if you want to order some Nissan parts! 

Bye for now, Thelma Woolley 
-----


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i think those seats are missing something, oh yeah, "S-P-A-R-C-O", they look very supportive enough to have that name on them, and about the variable valve timing stuff, didn't somebody out there do a thread on that with very good info????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I really want some pulsar headlights and some lucino folding mirrors. Too bad shipping would cost over US$100 for each.


----------

